# First quarter of eighty cigarettes



## Elecestmoi

Ciao a tutti.
In un libro ho trovato la seguente espressione: 

Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day.

Non sono sicura di cosa significhi, perché non capisco se vuole dire che Alex fumava solo qualche boccata delle molte sigarette che si concedeva ogni giorno o se magari si tratta di un formato di pacchetto particolare o di altro.
Grazie per tutto l'aiuto che potrete darmi
ele


----------



## Lorena1970

Non sarà "il primo quarto delle ottanta sigarette"...?(ovvero 20 sigarette)


----------



## Elecestmoi

Grazie per la risposta, Lorena. 
In effetti il dubbio era venuto anche a me, ma poi avevo pensato che fosse un modo un po' contorto per esprimere un concetto semplice come "fumare venti sigarette al giorno". Ma tutto può essere!
Intanto grazie!


----------



## london calling

Ele, non vuol dire che fuma 20 sigarette al giorno, ma che evidentemente aveva già fumato le prime 20 delle 80 sigarette che fuma abitualmente al giorno.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, Ele e benvenut@ (e ciao, Lo).

Dal mio punto di vista di fumatrice , secondo me Alex ogni giorno fumava "il primo quarto" di ognuna delle 80 sigarette.
Dicono che il "primo quarto" (la punta) sia quello che fa meno male.

P.S. Ah! Come non detto


----------



## london calling

Pat, non l'ho letta così, ma è una frase talmente curiosa anche in inglese....

Però, a mia "discolpa" se non fosse come l'ho letta io, mi è venuta spontaneamente il pensiero che si trattase di un fumatore accanito, da 80 al giorno, che si era già fumato 20 sigarette.


----------



## Elecestmoi

Ciao e grazie a tutti!

Radice quadrata (spero sia giusto se ti chiamo così, come dimostra questa discussione tutto ciò che è legato ai numeri mi getta in crisi!), la tua ipotesi è quella che mi convince di più finora. 
London Calling, io penso che in quel caso sarebbe stato:
In the morning (o qualcosa del genere) Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes.
A significare che a un dato punto della giornata ne aveva già fumate venti e poi avrebbe fumato le restanti, mentre una precisazione del genere non viene fatta. Non so se mi sono spiegata!
Grazie ancora


----------



## Lorena1970

london calling said:


> ma che evidentemente aveva già fumato le prime 20 delle 80 sigarette che fuma abitualmente al giorno.



Concordo, ovviamente!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ah, quindi potrebbe essere anche che si fumava solo la punta.
(Avevo uno zio che toglieva "il primo quarto" perché non sapeva di nulla, diceva...)

(Guarda che io ti sono devota - e non a vanvera, ma per ragioni oggettive - e per me quel che dici è legge )


----------



## MR1492

Elecestmoi said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day.



This is tricky.  This can be read two different ways and without more context, each is equally likely.

1.  Alex smokes 80 cigarettes a day.  At some point in the story, Alex has smoked the first quarter of the 80 cigarettes he will smoke today, that is, he completely smoked 20 cigarettes.

2.  Alex smokes 80 cigarettes a day.  However, he has historically only smoked the first quarter of each cigarette.

The first is describing an ongoing action during the day.  The second describes his daily activity.

Phil


----------



## longplay

Lorena1970 said:


> Non sarà "il primo quarto delle ottanta sigarette"...?(ovvero 20 sigarette)


 Un "pacchetto" normale. Condivido l'idea. E 80 al giorno ! E non è irrealistico: mi è capitato di conoscere un fumatore di quel calibro, ormai giallo-grigio di carnagione e
disperato perché non riusciva a limitarsi, nonostante l' agopuntura e altri rimedi vari.


----------



## Lorena1970

MR1492 said:


> 2.  Alex smokes 80 cigarettes a day.  However, he has historically only smoked the first quarter of each cigarette.



Not a native but I cannot see it this way


----------



## Elecestmoi

MR1492 said:


> This is tricky.  This can be read two different ways and without more context, each is equally likely.
> 
> 1.  Alex smokes 80 cigarettes a day.  At some point in the story, Alex has smoked the first quarter of the 80 cigarettes he will smoke today, that is, he completely smoked 20 cigarettes.
> 
> 2.  Alex smokes 80 cigarettes a day.  However, he has historically only smoked the first quarter of each cigarette.
> 
> The first is describing an ongoing action during the day.  The second describes his daily activity.
> 
> Phil



Many thanks, guys!
I'm afraid the context doesn't help, Phil, because it isn't related. 
Anyway, as I said, in my opinion the second option is more cogent.
Many thanks again
ele


----------



## Nunou

Riguardo al quarto, io la penso come _Patradice _(...di 2 )...altrimenti suppongo che avrebbero detto "un quarto delle sue /le prime venti"  sigarette giornaliere...ma vai a sapere veramente...
In effetti, così com'è, la frase è a doppio senso ... 

Ciao.


----------



## longplay

Elecestmoi said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> In un libro ho trovato la seguente espressione:
> 
> Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day.
> 
> Non sono sicura di cosa significhi, perché non capisco se vuole dire che Alex fumava solo qualche boccata delle molte sigarette che si concedeva ogni giorno o se magari si tratta di un formato di pacchetto particolare o di altro.
> Grazie per tutto l'aiuto che potrete darmi
> ele



Ne abbiamo provate di tutte.... Posso offrirti un piccolo consiglio ? Senza malizia, ma sono curioso anche io : perchè non provi su forum inglese-inglese ? Ciao


----------



## Pat (√2)

Elecestmoi said:


> I'm afraid the context doesn't help because it isn't related.



Ele, ma come è  messa questa frase? Perché è slegata dal contesto? Puoi scrivere la frase precedente e quella successiva?


----------



## Elecestmoi

√2 said:


> Ele, ma come è  messa questa frase? Perché è slegata dal contesto? Puoi scrivere la frase precedente e quella successiva?



Cari tutti,
temo che il contesto non aiuti. Il periodo precedente parla di altro e quello successivo ve lo copio di seguito, ma anche in questo caso non serve a molto:

 	 		 		 	 		Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. Lucky Strikes. They cost fifteen cents a pack.  


Che ve ne pare?


----------



## Elecestmoi

Ci provo! Vi tengo aggiornati.
Intanto grazie!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Elecestmoi said:


> Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day.* He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. *Lucky Strikes. _They cost fifteen cents a pack_.



Secondo me chiarisce tutto, invece 
A questo punto penso che l'opzione 2. di Phil sia quella corretta. Alex fumava "il primo quarto" di 80 sigarette al giorno. Qualche boccata e spegneva. Posacenere continuamente traboccanti per forza di cose 

(Il mio parrucchiere fa esattamente così. Io di solito fumo solo la prima metà. L'imperscrutabile mondo dei fumatori )


----------



## Lorena1970

Elecestmoi said:


> Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. Lucky Strikes. They cost fifteen cents a pack.



Come sempre, il contesto serve e non credo sarò l'unica a notare questa cosa...Allora:
_Alex fumò il primo quarto di ottanta sigarette al giorno (delle sue solite ottanta sigarette quotidiane). Svuotò posaceneri e gettò mozziconi oltre il portico dal momento in cui si alzò al momento in cui andò a letto.Lucky Strikes. Costavano 15 cents al pacchetto._

Secondo me dal completamento della frase si evince che fumava 80 sigarette al giorno ed aveva fumato il primo quarto delle ottanta, ovvero 20 sigarette, visto che svuotava posaceneri dalla mattina alla sera. (Non riesco davvero ad interpretarla come "il primo quarto di ogni sigaretta...No, non ci riesco...). Magari ora puoi aggiungere anche la frase precedente...?


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao 
Concordo con il fatto che la frase può essere interpretata in diversi modi, ma leggendolo di primo acchito mi viene da pensare che lui fumasse il primo quarto di ogni sigaretta (80 in un giorno), come ipotizzato da Phil () al punto 2 del suo post. Praticamente li accendeva, faceva due tiri e poi li spegneva (in questo modo fai presto farne fuori ottanta in un giorno solo ). Se lo leggi la seconda volta, ti sembra invece che abbia fumato 20 di 80. Veramente una frase strana 

ps Pat , anch'io faccio come tuo zio


----------



## Elecestmoi

Certo, eccola:

 	 		 		 	 		 			He had come all this way to help Jack, because Jack had said he needed help, but there was nothing to do for him. 

 			Jack wouldn’t get a lawyer, he wouldn’t confess or deny, he just held himself, his body and his talking, in a steel blue stillness that could not be broken. Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day.  



Jack è il fratello di Alex e ha dei guai giudiziari, perché è ingiustamente accusato di aver commesso un crimine. Solo che è entrato in uno stato di apatia e rifiuta di farsi aiutare, nonostante le buone intenzioni del fratello tabagista. Così Alex passa le giornate a casa di Jack, cercando di rendersi utile come può...e fumando. 




Lorena1970 said:


> Come sempre, il contesto serve e non credo sarò l'unica a notare questa cosa...Allora:
> _Alex fumò il primo quarto di ottanta sigarette al giorno (delle sue solite ottanta sigarette quotidiane). Svuotò posaceneri e gettò mozziconi oltre il portico dal momento in cui si alzò al momento in cui andò a letto.Lucky Strikes. Costavano 15 cents al pacchetto._
> 
> Secondo me dal completamento della frase si evince che fumava 80 sigarette al giorno, visto che svuotava posaceneri dalla mattina alla sera. Io ne fumo circa 20 al giorno e non passo il tempo a svuotare posaceneri. Lo svuoto sì e no 2 volte al giorno... (magari ora puoi aggiungere anche la frase precedente...?)


----------



## Pat (√2)

Holymaloney said:


> Veramente una frase strana
> 
> ps Pat , anch'io faccio come tuo zio



Strana davvero 
Però, visto quel che si dice in seguito*, mi sembra molto più "sensato" che desse solo qualche boccata: "Alex fumò le prime venti sigarette delle 80 che fumava in un giorno. Passò tutto il giorno a svuotare posacenere..."  Fumò le sue prime 20 sigarette quando?
"Alex fumava 80 sigarette al giorno, ma di ognuna dava solo qualche boccata. Passava tutto il giorno a svuotare posacenere..."

* e in precedenza: non aveva un tubo da fare in tutto il giorno.

(C'è qualcuno qui che fuma "normale"??? )


----------



## Lorena1970

Boh...A me davvero non suona che "the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day" sia riferito al "quarto di ogni sigaretta", ma posso continuare a non vedere giusto io...Possibile che sia così ambigua anche all'orecchio dei madrelingua...?


----------



## longplay

Scusa, ma "butt" non significa "cicca" o "filtro" delle sigarette ? Uno che arriva alla cicca la sigaretta se l'è fumata tutta! PS Sono un fumatore.


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> Scusa, ma "buts" non significa "cicca" o "filtro" delle sigarette ? O anche "mozzicone" Uno che arriva alla cicca la sigaretta se l'è fumata tutta! PS Sono un fumatore.



Esatto!!!!!!!!!! Era questo il dettaglio che mi aveva ulteriormente convinta, ma mica lo avevo spiegato bene...


----------



## Nunou

Secondo me non è poi così rilevante la storia del mozzicone.
Scusate, ma voi come definireste i resti di una sigaretta spenta a metà o dopo qualche tiro che si trovano in un posacenere? Io li definisco nello stesso identico modo....e se i posaceneri sono da svuotare spesso è proprio perché si riempiono prima.
Non sa come ammazzare il tempo e non sa cosa può fare di concreto per aiutare il fratello, quindi accende una sigaretta dietro l'altra, anche se non ne ha voglia, e poi  la spegne...più che un fumare "nervoso" (che meglio giustificherebbe le 80 tutte intere) mi sembra un fumare tanto per fumare/per aver l'impressione di fare qualcosa....

Buona fumata...pardon..buona serata!!


----------



## longplay

Scusa, ma come fumatore, 1/2 sigaretta è metà sigaretta : qualche volta capita di lasciarne anche i 9/10 nel portacenere, ma è piuttosto raro. Propongo una soluzione

di compromesso : un po' le fumava a metà, un po' per 3/4 e un po' per intero : c'era un mix di butt. Ciao a tutti !


----------



## Nunou

...ma perché non tradurre la frase esattamente così com'è? Che ogni lettore poi se la interpreti come vuole...
Scherzi a parte, credo che un indizio di maggiore importanza possa essere quel prezzo indicato alla fine. In che epoca si svolge
la storia? Erano tanti o pochi 15 centesimi al pacchetto? Se erano pochi, dopotutto poteva anche permettersi di sprecarle queste benedette sigarette....altrimenti se le succhiava davvero tutte fino al filtro...ma siamo poi sicuri che avevano un filtro?
Anche io sono fumatrice e so benissimo come funziona la malefica faccenda...ma è stato addirittura provato che in realtà poche delle innumerevoli sigarette dei fumatori accaniti vengono fumate con voluttà e "attenzione". Spesso le sigarette si consumano distrattamente fra le dita (almeno in parte) o nel posacenere e capita che vengano addirittura dimenticate a destra e sinistra.
Ho conosciuto persone che arrivavano a fumare fino a 4 pacchetti di Gitanes al giorno...ma in realtà mai tutte intere.
Ad ogni modo, se in quella frase davvero ne fuma solo 20...dove accidenti sono finite le altre 60? Dovrebbero riapparire da qualche parte nel corso del racconto...


----------



## Lorena1970

Nunou said:


> ...ma perché non tradurre la frase esattamente così com'è? Che ogni lettore poi se la interpreti come vuole...



Infatti. (ri)Propongo "_Alex fumò il primo quarto delle sue ottanta sigarette quotidiane_", e che ognuno tragga le conclusioni che crede.


----------



## Nunou

E no Lorena...se guardi bene, nella frase inglese delle "sue" non appare da nessuna parte!
È questo l'inghippo!!! 
Con questo mi riallaccio al mio intervento no. 14 e all'intervento di Elecestmoi no. 7 e personalmente sostengo la tesi di qualche boccata di ognuna..ma se proprio vogliamo tradurre la frase alla lettera dovremmo dire:

E - Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. 
I - Alex fumava il primo quarto di 80 sigarette al giorno....(e sottolineo _fumava_..non _aveva fumato).

_Chissà se con tutte _'ste_ fumate riusciremo prima o poi ad eleggere un Papa?


----------



## Lorena1970

Nunou said:


> E - Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day.
> I - Alex (fumava) fumò il primo quarto di 80 sigarette al giorno.



smoked=fumò
La tua versione l'ho proposta anche io, come letterale, ma mi sembra davvero orrenda in italiano. Ma se letterale deve essere, che sia.
Ma allora potrebbe anche essere "_Alex fumò il primo quarto delle ottanta sigarette giornaliere_"


----------



## Nunou

Ah...per orrenda è orrenda sul serio...
 Se fosse davvero intesa nel senso che dico anche io (e per abitudine regolare)  penso che in inglese avrebbe dovuto essere _Alex used to smoke the first quarter of.....ecc. ecc...._

Ho l'impressione che non si tratti di un qualcosa che tende a sottolineare un'abitudine ricorrente ma di un comportamento limitato a quella specifica e difficile situazione. Il guaio è che la frase è piazzata/buttata lì, nel mezzo di niente, poi giusto il prezzo a pacchetto...credo sia questo che inevitabilmente porta a fare confusione.

Bè...direi che ora mi vado a fumare in santa pace la mia ...e che ognuno si fumi come vuole la sua!!! 

Ciao.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ricapitolando 

He had come all this way to help Jack, because Jack had said he needed help, but there was nothing to do for him. Jack wouldn’t get a lawyer, he wouldn’t confess or deny, he just held himself, his body and his talking, in a steel blue stillness that could not be broken. Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. Lucky Strikes. They cost fifteen cents a pack.

Rileggendola tutta d'un fiato, l'opzione 2. mi sembra l'unica che abbia un suo perché, per quanto stravagante. Proviamo con l'opzione 1.

Alex aveva fatto tutta 'sta strada per aiutare Jack, ma in realtà non c'era nulla che potesse fare. Jack non voleva prendersi un avvocato, non confessava, non negava, stava semplicemente lì "semiparalizzato" tipo mummia.
Alex fumò le prime 20 delle sue 80 sigarette quotidiane. Svuotò posacenere e spazzò i mozziconi dal portico *da quando si alzò a quando andò a dormire*. Lucky Strike da 15 cent al pacchetto.

Non funziona, dai. Le altre 60 sigarette che fine fanno? Quando le fuma? Cosa succede dopo che ha fumato le prime 20 sigarette? Svuota e spazza e poi va a letto?

(Guarda guarda tutti i fumatori che escono allo scoperto )


----------



## Nunou

√2 said:


> Ricapitolando
> 
> ... Le altre 60 sigarette che fine fanno?
> 
> (Guarda guarda tutti i fumatori che escono allo scoperto )



Direi che ce le fumiamo noi....
3 pacchetti a soli 45 centesimi poi...vuoi mettere? Un'occasione unica...e rara!!


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> Alex aveva fatto tutta 'sta strada per aiutare Jack, ma in realtà non c'era nulla che potesse fare. Jack non voleva prendersi un avvocato, non confessava, non negava, stava semplicemente lì "semiparalizzato" tipo mummia.
> Alex fumò le prime 20 delle sue 80 sigarette quotidiane.Punto, fine del periodo. Altro periodo: Svuotò posacenere e spazzò i mozziconi dal portico *da quando si alzò a quando andò a dormire*. Lucky Strike da 15 cent al pacchetto.



Per me ha assolutamente senso. Le due frasi sono indipendenti. La prima descrive un tipo di azione (il fumare il primo quarto di ottanta sigarette quotidiane), la seconda descrive un'altra azione (lo svuotare e spazzare via i mozziconi dalla mattina alla sera).
Non vedo come da questa costruzione del periodo si possa desumere che si tratta del primo quarto di ogni sigaretta e non del primo quarto di ottanta sigarette (cioè 20). No, io davvero non la vedo così, ma a quanto pare non c'è soluzione, e quindi traducendo letteralmente _(il primo quarto delle ottanta sigarette giornaliere_, per usare una dizione decente) ci si toglie dagli impicci.
Io do forfait.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> a quanto pare non c'è soluzione, e quindi traducendo letteralmente _(il primo quarto delle ottanta sigarette giornaliere_, per usare una dizione decente) ci si toglie dagli impicci.





Il problema è che, come anche tre madrelingua su tre hanno detto, ci sono *due* possibili traduzioni letterali:
1. Alex fumò il primo quarto delle ottanta sigarette giornaliere. Svuotò posacenere e spazzò mozziconi dal portico dal momento in cui si alzò al momento in cui andò a letto. Lucky Strike. 15 cent al pacchetto.
2. Alex fumava il primo quarto di ottanta sigarette al giorno. Svuotava posacenere e spazzava mozziconi dal portico dal momento in cui si alzava al momento in cui andava a letto. Lucky strike. 15 cent al pacchetto.

*Ele*, per caso prima si dice che Alex è a letto e sta pensando alla sua situazione? Perché se è a letto, allora è possibile che abbia fumato le prime 20 sigarette prima di alzarsi.


----------



## longplay

Lorena1970 said:


> Per me ha assolutamente senso. Le due frasi sono indipendenti. La prima descrive un tipo di azione (il fumare il primo quarto di ottanta sigarette quotidiane), la seconda descrive un'altra azione (lo svuotare e spazzare via i mozziconi dalla mattina alla sera).
> Non vedo come da questa costruzione del periodo si possa desumere che si tratta del primo quarto di ogni sigaretta e non del primo quarto di ottanta sigarette (cioè 20). No, io davvero non la vedo così, ma a quanto pare non c'è soluzione, e quindi traducendo letteralmente _(il primo quarto delle ottanta sigarette giornaliere_, per usare una dizione decente) ci si toglie dagli impicci.
> Io do forfait.



Un ricordo che "aiuta" questa interpretazione : se si trattava di Lucky Strike a 15$cents , dovremmo essere tra la fine degli anni '50 e l'inizio dei '60 , o forse prima. Il
costo era di circa 100 lire di allora e molto probabilmente si trattava di LS SENZA filtro, che penso siano oggi introvabili, se non negli USA . Erano sigarette piuttosto
forti e aromatiche, da fumatori "di razza". L' importante è il "senza filtro" : la parte fumabile delle sigarette era ridotta, rispetto a quelle col filtro, di circa il 10%.
La questione è: tutto ciò rende più o meno probabile che il " nostro " gettasse via sistematicamente il 65% di ogni sigaretta (100- 10(parte non fumabile) -25(fumata) )?

Per la conferma della parte "storica" di quanto sopra (gli anni), attendo cortese risposta di chi ha letto o sta leggendo il testo che ha aperto la questione.

Resta valida l'interpretazione di compromesso di qualche post precedente.  Cari saluti a tutti !

PRECISAZIONE : tradurrei "il primo quarto di 80 sigarette giornaliere" e non DELLE 80. Aggiungo: se la frase fosse stata "aveva visto passare il primo quarto di 80 bus a day"
come avreste tradotto ?


----------



## Nunou

Ecco Longplay,
hai risposto alle domande che anche io mi ero posta ma il problema è che _per ora_ che non c'è un contesto _temporale_ che ci fa pensare a quale parte di una giornata si riferisce l'azione. A questo punto basterebbe sapere se dal resto del testo si capisce (oppure no) in che momento del giorno è "ambientata" la frase. 
Diversamente, malgrado ogni possibile congettura, secondo me
1) mancano sempre le restanti 60
2) non è molto chiaro l'uso di quel tempo verbale
3) non è molto logica e/o comune l'espressione usata  (perché non ha semplicemente scritto 20 delle 80 sigarette quotidiane?)
4) rimane un mistero il "quando" fumava/fumò _quelle_ 20...

E ora mi/ti/vi chiedo una cosa: secondo me, te  tutti voi... potrebbe esserci un sottinteso "_mentre rifletteva su quello che stava succedendo al fratello_", _lui fumava 20 sigarette_?
Se la risposta è positiva allora comincio a pensarla diversamente anche io.


----------



## longplay

1 - le fumerà nel resto della giornata; 2- perchè non è chiaro?; 3- questo è il problema o una sua riformulazione; 4 - nella prima parte della giornata, intuitivamente, o a
partire dalle 5 del mattino, visto che ,se ricordo bene, aveva dei problemi di sonno. Ciao.

REMINDER: "aveva visto o vide il primo quarto di 80 bus a day ", come lo tradurreste ?


----------



## Lorena1970

√2 said:


> 2. Alex fumava il primo quarto di ottanta sigarette al giorno.



Se fosse così dovrebbe essere "Alex used to smoke the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day"


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorena1970 said:


> Se fosse così dovrebbe essere "Alex used to smoke the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day"



Come preferisci, Lorena.


----------



## Nunou

longplay said:


> ...
> 
> REMINDER: "aveva visto o vide il primo quarto di 80 bus a day ", come lo tradurreste ?



Scusa ...ma qui prima di tutto passa (così almeno avevi detto prima)...non si consuma!! O lo vedo passare tutto oppure non lo vedo proprio...in questo caso la risposta è ovvia. Se invece lo vedessi arrivare di fronte (e non di lato) ...del bus vedrei solo una parte...la punta/il davanti...e questo potrebbe succederebbe anche 80 volte al giorno !!! 
Mi spiace ma l'esempio non regge ...messo a parte il fatto che in ogni situazione tutto dipende non solo da come la cosa si presenta ma anche dalla nostra interpretazione e posizione. Che dire....forse si tratta di uno scrittore a cui piace stimolare la fantasia e la creatività personale...


EDIT: scusate ma poi che si fuma? Il secondo, il terzo e il _quarto_ quarto? No scherzo...il quarto sarebbe l'ultimo!


----------



## longplay

Nunou said:


> Scusa ...ma qui prima di tutto passa (così almeno avevi detto prima)...non si consuma!! O lo vedo passare tutto oppure non lo vedo proprio...in questo caso la risposta è ovvia. Se invece lo vedessi arrivare di fronte (e non di lato) ...del bus vedrei solo una parte...la punta/il davanti...e questo potrebbe succederebbe anche 80 volte al giorno !!!
> Mi spiace ma l'esempio non regge ...messo a parte il fatto che in ogni situazione tutto dipende non solo da come la cosa si presenta ma anche dalla nostra interpretazione e posizione. Che dire....forse si tratta di uno scrittore a cui piace stimolare la fantasia e la creatività personale...
> 
> 
> EDIT: scusate ma poi che si fuma? Il secondo, il terzo e il _quarto_ quarto? No scherzo...il quarto sarebbe l'ultimo!



Non te la prendere a cuore, ma secondo me regge e come !(ci ho pensato un po', prima di proporre l'esempio).


----------



## Nunou

Ma non me la prendo...anzi mi sto divertendo un mondo a disquisire di sigarette fumate in maniera un po' bislacca, spiaccicate malamente nel posacenere e trasformate persino in bus 

Scherzi a parte, credo che la chiave di tutto il mistero stia nella scelta dei tempi verbali di tutte e tre le frasi viste finora.
Forse dovremmo metterle insieme, farne un blocco unico, e ripartire la lì. 

Intanto mi è venuto in mente che se voleva dire che fumava 20 delle 80 sigarette giornaliere, un altro modo in fondo lo aveva.
 Non m'interessa assolutamente l'aver torto o ragione ma sarebbe davvero geniale riuscire a capire cosa succede veramente...


----------



## BristolGirl

_He had come all this way to help Jack, because Jack had said he needed help, but there was nothing to do for him. Jack wouldn’t get a lawyer, he wouldn’t confess or deny, he just held himself, his body and his talking, in a steel blue stillness that could not be broken. Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. Lucky Strikes. They cost fifteen cents a pack.

_Hi ! I just thought I would add my buck’s worth.
The feeling I get from this piece of writing is that the author wants to convey tension and nervousness – the impenetrable Jack with the problems on the one hand and the nervous Alex on the other who can‘t get through to Jack and so he chain-smokes - makes a good contrast and you get the picture. But Alex doesn’t just chain-smoke, he doesn’t even finish the cigarettes. You feel the frustration that way - he partially smokes that massive number of cigarettes because it’s not so much the smoke as the action of lighting up, that indicates nervousness, if he weren’t so frustrated he’d probably be smoking them whole. By the way Lucky Strikes are cheap cigarettes - just as well !!


----------



## longplay

Hi,! Bristol, I feel your interpretation  is the correct one . The full text was not available at the beginning of the "thread". No excuse : I was wrong; I even missed the 
existence of a Jack & an Alex : I was concetrating on the... smoke ! Thank you !


----------



## Odysseus54

BristolGirl said:


> _He had come all this way to help Jack, because Jack had said he needed help, but there was nothing to do for him. Jack wouldn’t get a lawyer, he wouldn’t confess or deny, he just held himself, his body and his talking, in a steel blue stillness that could not be broken. Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. Lucky Strikes. They cost fifteen cents a pack.
> 
> _Hi ! I just thought I would add my buck’s worth.
> The feeling I get from this piece of writing is that the author wants to convey tension and nervousness – the impenetrable Jack with the problems on the one hand and the nervous Alex on the other who can‘t get through to Jack and so he chain-smokes - makes a good contrast and you get the picture. But Alex doesn’t just chain-smoke, he doesn’t even finish the cigarettes. You feel the frustration that way - he partially smokes that massive number of cigarettes because it’s not so much the smoke as the action of lighting up, that indicates nervousness, if he weren’t so frustrated he’d probably be smoking them whole. By the way Lucky Strikes are cheap cigarettes - just as well !!



I concur.

Regarding the time issue, in Italian it is all 'imperfetto' :

" Jack non si trovava un avvocato, non confessava ne' negava, si manteneva, nei suoi atteggiamenti fisici e in quello che diceva, di una calma infrangibile come di acciaio brunito.  Alex fumava ogni giorno ottanta sigarette, ma solo il quarto iniziale.  Svuotava i posacenere e spazzava via i mozziconi dalla veranda di casa dal momento in cui si svegliava fino a quando non andava a dormire.  Lucky Strikes.  Costano 15 c al pacchetto "



			
				Lorena said:
			
		

> Se fosse così dovrebbe essere "Alex used to smoke the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day"



Non direi. L'imperfetto italiano non deve essere per forza reso con "used to".  Basta il simple past, se in certi contesti temporali.

Esempio :  "Every day as she got up she combed her hair and brushed her teeth"  "si pettinava ecc"

ma

"Yesterday she got up, she combed her hair and brushed her teeth".  "si pettino'/si e' pettinata ecc."


----------



## Elecestmoi

Ciao a tutti e scusate la latitanza: non ho la connessione internet a casa in questo periodo (e, per restare in tema, mi sento come un tabagista in crisi d'astinenza!)
Comunque adesso ho letto le vostre ipotesi e vi ringrazio tanto per tutti gli spunti e le interpretazioni...secondo me ci siamo, posto che la frase resta strana e l'alternanza dei tempi verbali complica ulteriormente la faccenda.



√2 said:


> Il problema è che, come anche tre madrelingua su tre hanno detto, ci sono *due* possibili traduzioni letterali:
> 1. Alex fumò il primo quarto delle ottanta sigarette giornaliere. Svuotò posacenere e spazzò mozziconi dal portico dal momento in cui si alzò al momento in cui andò a letto. Lucky Strike. 15 cent al pacchetto.
> 2. Alex fumava il primo quarto di ottanta sigarette al giorno. Svuotava posacenere e spazzava mozziconi dal portico dal momento in cui si alzava al momento in cui andava a letto. Lucky strike. 15 cent al pacchetto.
> 
> *Ele*, per caso prima si dice che Alex è a letto e sta pensando alla sua situazione? Perché se è a letto, allora è possibile che abbia fumato le prime 20 sigarette prima di alzarsi.



No, nessun riferimento al letto o ad altro: questo è l'inizio del capitolo e sono incline a credere che si tratti della descrizione delle attività abituali di Alex nel periodo in cui si trovava a casa del fratello per aiutarlo...ma siccome il fratello era in uno stato totale di apatia, a lui non restava che fumare e fare poco altro, non potendolo aiutare in alcun modo.



longplay said:


> Un ricordo che "aiuta" questa interpretazione : se si trattava di Lucky Strike a 15$cents , dovremmo essere tra la fine degli anni '50 e l'inizio dei '60 , o forse prima. Il
> costo era di circa 100 lire di allora e molto probabilmente si trattava di LS SENZA filtro, che penso siano oggi introvabili, se non negli USA . Erano sigarette piuttosto
> forti e aromatiche, da fumatori "di razza". L' importante è il "senza filtro" : la parte fumabile delle sigarette era ridotta, rispetto a quelle col filtro, di circa il 10%.
> La questione è: tutto ciò rende più o meno probabile che il " nostro " gettasse via sistematicamente il 65% di ogni sigaretta (100- 10(parte non fumabile) -25(fumata) )?
> 
> Per la conferma della parte "storica" di quanto sopra (gli anni), attendo cortese risposta di chi ha letto o sta leggendo il testo che ha aperto la questione.
> 
> Resta valida l'interpretazione di compromesso di qualche post precedente.  Cari saluti a tutti !
> 
> PRECISAZIONE : tradurrei "il primo quarto di 80 sigarette giornaliere" e non DELLE 80. Aggiungo: se la frase fosse stata "aveva visto passare il primo quarto di 80 bus a day"
> come avreste tradotto ?



Il libro è ambientato alla fine degli anni Quaranta, Longplay. Siamo nel 1948-49. I protagonisti non sono ricchissimi, ma neanche poveri in canna. Non so se questo possa rendere più o meno plausibile lo spreco dei 3/4 della sigaretta... 



BristolGirl said:


> _He had come all this way to help Jack, because Jack had said he needed help, but there was nothing to do for him. Jack wouldn’t get a lawyer, he wouldn’t confess or deny, he just held himself, his body and his talking, in a steel blue stillness that could not be broken. Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. Lucky Strikes. They cost fifteen cents a pack.
> 
> _Hi ! I just thought I would add my buck’s worth.
> The feeling I get from this piece of writing is that the author wants to convey tension and nervousness – the impenetrable Jack with the problems on the one hand and the nervous Alex on the other who can‘t get through to Jack and so he chain-smokes - makes a good contrast and you get the picture. But Alex doesn’t just chain-smoke, he doesn’t even finish the cigarettes. You feel the frustration that way - he partially smokes that massive number of cigarettes because it’s not so much the smoke as the action of lighting up, that indicates nervousness, if he weren’t so frustrated he’d probably be smoking them whole. By the way Lucky Strikes are cheap cigarettes - just as well !!



Hi BristolGirl! I agree with your interpretation. In my opinion the author is precisely trying to express the feelings you describe so well. Now let's see if we are able to provide a good italian translation!  Thank you!



Odysseus54 said:


> I concur.
> 
> Regarding the time issue, in Italian it is all 'imperfetto' :
> 
> " Jack non si trovava un avvocato, non confessava ne' negava, si manteneva, nei suoi atteggiamenti fisici e in quello che diceva, di una calma infrangibile come di acciaio brunito.  Alex fumava ogni giorno ottanta sigarette, ma solo il quarto iniziale.  Svuotava i posacenere e spazzava via i mozziconi dalla veranda di casa dal momento in cui si svegliava fino a quando non andava a dormire.  Lucky Strikes.  Costano 15 c al pacchetto "
> 
> 
> 
> Non direi. L'imperfetto italiano non deve essere per forza reso con "used to".  Basta il simple past, se in certi contesti temporali.
> 
> Esempio :  "Every day as she got up she combed her hair and brushed her teeth"  "si pettinava ecc"
> 
> ma
> 
> "Yesterday she got up, she combed her hair and brushed her teeth".  "si pettino'/si e' pettinata ecc."



Grazie Odysseus, sono d'accordo con te. Anche secondo me il simple past in questo caso va tradotto con l'imperfetto. Ci provo anch'io:

Jack non aveva intenzione di chiamare un avvocato, non confessava e non negava, si limitava a trattenersi, con il corpo e le parole, in un’immobilità infrangibile come l'acciaio. Alex fumava ottanta sigarette al giorno, ma solo il primo quarto (oppure "solo qualche boccata"). Svuotava posaceneri e spazzava via i mozziconi dalla veranda da quando si svegliava a quando andava a dormire. Lucky Strike. Costavano quindici centesimi al pacchetto.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, Ele 

Alla fine s'è risolto il busillis!

A me piace molto anche la traduzione di Ody: "si manteneva, ..., di una calma infrangibile come di acciaio brunito".
Nessuna delle vostre due traduzioni è all'altezza del mio "stava semplicemente lì tipo mummia", ma pazienza


----------



## Elecestmoi

In effetti il mummione rende perfettamente l'idea!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ah, ecco, volevo ben dire!

Dimenticavo: "Solo qualche boccata" può essere ambiguo: potrebbe dare qualche tiro ogni tanto ma fumarla fino in fondo.


----------



## Elecestmoi

Si capisce proprio che le mie esperienze con il fumo sono limitate a qualche piccola trasgressione adolescenziale, tanto ma tanto tempo fa, eh? 
Grazie ancora! 



√2 said:


> Ah, ecco!
> 
> Dimenticavo: "Solo qualche boccata" può essere ambiguo: potrebbe dare qualche tiro ogni tanto ma fumarla fino in fondo.


----------



## Nunou

Secondo me Jack non era calmo ma bloccato, immobile, impaurito...inerte/inerme, altrimenti non avrebbe chiesto aiuto, la calma riesco a vederla solo in questi termini.

_He had come all this way to help Jack, because Jack had said he needed help, but there was nothing to do for him. Jack wouldn’t get a lawyer, he wouldn’t confess or deny, he just held himself, his body and his talking, in a steel blue stillness that could not be broken. Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. Lucky Strikes. They cost fifteen cents a pack.
_
Interpretazione un po' _libera...(da fumatrice di tanto in tanto "nervosa e/o annoiata.._)

" Era venuto ad aiutare Jack, perché Jack aveva detto che aveva bisogno d'aiuto, ma non c'era nulla(molto) da fare per lui (per aiutarlo).
 Jack non cercava un avvocato, non confessava e neppure negava, nei fatti e nelle parole manteneva un'imperscrutabile (rigida/_inflessibile_) inerzia/calma, cupa come l'acciaio. Alex accendeva fino a 80 sigarette al giorno ma le spegneva quasi subito. Svuotava i posacenere e spazzava via mozziconi dal portico di casa dal mattino alla sera (da quando si alzava a quando andava a dormire). Lucky Strikes. Costano 15 c al pacchetto".


----------



## Elecestmoi

Grazie Nunou, 
mi piace molto l'idea di risolvere la frase incriminata con "le spegneva quasi subito". Sarà un po' libera, d'accordo, ma si evita quel "quarto di ottanta sigarette" che secondo me risulta un po' criptico a chi, a differenza di noi, non abbia letto il testo fonte e non ci abbia fatto su tutti questi ragionamenti. Era per evitarlo che avevo proposto "qualche boccata"...ma sono d'accordo con Pat sul fatto che è ambiguo.



Nunou said:


> Secondo me Jack non era calmo ma bloccato, immobile, impaurito...inerte/inerme, altrimenti non avrebbe chiesto aiuto, la calma riesco a vederla solo in questi termini.
> 
> _He had come all this way to help Jack, because Jack had said he needed help, but there was nothing to do for him. Jack wouldn’t get a lawyer, he wouldn’t confess or deny, he just held himself, his body and his talking, in a steel blue stillness that could not be broken. Alex smoked the first quarter of eighty cigarettes a day. He emptied ashtrays and swept butts off the porch from the time he got up to the time he went to bed. Lucky Strikes. They cost fifteen cents a pack.
> _
> Interpretazione un po' _libera...(da fumatrice di tanto in tanto "nervosa e/o annoiata.._)
> 
> " Era venuto ad aiutare Jack, perché Jack aveva detto che aveva bisogno d'aiuto, ma non c'era nulla(molto) da fare per lui (per aiutarlo).
> Jack non cercava un avvocato, non confessava e neppure negava, nei fatti e nelle parole manteneva un'imperscrutabile (rigida/_inflessibile_) inerzia/calma, cupa come l'acciaio. Alex accendeva fino a 80 sigarette al giorno ma le spegneva quasi subito. Svuotava i posacenere e spazzava via mozziconi dal portico di casa dal mattino alla sera (da quando si alzava a quando andava a dormire). Lucky Strikes. Costano 15 c al pacchetto".


----------

